# diy stand framing pictures



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone who has made their own stand could share any pictures of how they built the frame for it, i have an idea and have drawn out a few pictures, but i'm kinda iffy when it comes to holding 125 gallons. i will be using 2x4's to build the frame and the closing it in with plywood.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

james1983 said:


> i was wondering if anyone who has made their own stand could share any pictures of how they built the frame for it, i have an idea and have drawn out a few pictures, but i'm kinda iffy when it comes to holding 125 gallons. i will be using 2x4's to build the frame and the closing it in with plywood.


James1983,
I followed these directions to make a stand for my 130 gallon and it can out great. very sturdy.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92507


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

zugbug said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > i was wondering if anyone who has made their own stand could share any pictures of how they built the frame for it, i have an idea and have drawn out a few pictures, but i'm kinda iffy when it comes to holding 125 gallons. i will be using 2x4's to build the frame and the closing it in with plywood.
> ...


thank you both for the help, the pictures in the link the zugbug posted are pretty much just like my drawings.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

It is a nice stand but it does use a completely unnecessary ammount of wood...


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Here is my latest when it was just a frame. Thats a 180g filled on top.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

imusuallyuseless said:


> It is a nice stand but it does use a completely unnecessary ammount of wood...


 I think I can defend the "ammount of wood" :wink: in this design. It depends on whether you want a stand that will last a couple years, or if you want to do without the worry and have a stand that will last the life of the tank. And the extra stable platform of this stand will reduce stresses on the tank glass and seams extending that tank life to the max. Every board in this design performs a function, so there are no unneeded parts. There are some options. You can put the plywood flush side of the leg assemblies on the outside. We wanted to have raceways for cords between adjacent stands. You can recess the front of the shelves to allow for a cabinet front.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

I have been working on a stand now for about 2 years (yes it's a slow process). I built the stand itself last winter and finishing up the canopy now. Plan to finish in the next couple of weeks. Anyway here is a picture of my frame. It was built for a 125g. Key thing to remember is that the wood that will support the frame must be supported by wood not nails or screws. Keep that in mind and you will be fine. In my frame the vertical risers support all the weight of the tank (remember tank weight is on the edges not in the middle, most tanks have a â€œfloating bottomâ€


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Mcdaphnia said:


> imusuallyuseless said:
> 
> 
> > It is a nice stand but it does use a completely unnecessary ammount of wood...
> ...


MY comment was for the link to the MFK stand, not yours. We've discussed your stand before so I'm well aware of the thought you put into it :wink:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

imusuallyuseless said:


> Mcdaphnia said:
> 
> 
> > imusuallyuseless said:
> ...


Yes, I know that you were talking about the other design. Construction grade lumber is cheap enough that you can just keep "throwing wood at it" until it begins to feel solid enough to hold a tank. And it may be, with luck.

But having used many different stands over the years, I keep finding new reasons why the manufactured beam design is so superior the longer I use them. No blocked space from extra uprights, space for lights if you use the bottom shelf for a second tank, and the same rock solid "feel" to the stand as you get when you walk across a house floor built with manufactured beams instead of traditional two-by floor joists.


----------



## dobbin4 (Sep 1, 2005)

I use stainless steel as I'm in that trade
Its cheap at $5+ metre and strong and last forever. :thumb: 
I first used 25 x 25 angle mild steel and painted them.
But with condensation in my fish room they lasted 7 years.
Paint peeled off and to repaint is a pain.
So i replaced with S/S.
Looks nice to if you take the time to polish the stand.
There is heaps of info on the net for plans to build them.
My advice is to use your search button to gain info, then build to what YOU like.
Cheers 
John


----------

